# My New Arrival



## Markybirch (Apr 24, 2009)

This is my first Russian watch and I have to say it's not bad. I particularly like the the way you fast change the date - 12 o'clock to 8 o'clock and back again - only the russians could come up with that


----------



## andyarmitage (Dec 25, 2008)

Looks well does that enjoy it


----------



## zed4130 (Jun 25, 2009)

i like that alot,

paul


----------



## Stuart Davies (Jan 13, 2008)

Congratulations - I really do like the look of these and would love to see one in the steel to see if they are as good as they look in the pictures...


----------



## stewy (Aug 13, 2008)

Markybirch said:


> This is my first Russian watch and I have to say it's not bad. I particularly like the the way you fast change the date - 12 o'clock to 8 o'clock and back again - only the russians could come up with that


like that, thats very nice well done


----------



## Markybirch (Apr 24, 2009)

Not a bad price either - Â£40 delivered


----------



## mel (Dec 6, 2006)

Wear it for a week or two till it settles, and you should find it's a good timekeeper as well, they usually are excellent VFM. :yes:

Wera it in health and E N J O Y ! :lol:


----------



## Markybirch (Apr 24, 2009)

mel said:


> Wear it for a week or two till it settles, and you should find it's a good timekeeper as well, they usually are excellent VFM. :yes:
> 
> Wera it in health and E N J O Y ! :lol:


Cheers Mel, thanks for the advice


----------



## skyMAX08 (Aug 21, 2008)

Could you sent me a PM of where you got it form.

Cheers. Steve


----------



## suggsy (Aug 25, 2008)

Markybirch said:


> Not a bad price either - Â£40 delivered


Good watch and good price, well done.

I'm awaiting for a Vostok, (if it turns up lol)

Do you want to pm me where you got yours from please?


----------



## jmhduck (Jul 22, 2009)

Wow nice watch!

Until I joined these forums I'd never even seen a Russian watch :S.


----------

